# Poll, How many users suffer from gyno?



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

*Do you suffer from gyno?*​
No, im a lucky git 16040.61%Yes, ffs ggrr23459.39%


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Just as the title says. Out of curiosity, wanted to know if I'm in the minority or the majority from suffering from gyno.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

Since hitting the gym again at the start of summer ive had it... Im not on/ have never been on any gear either wtf lol! Not got it as bad as some roiders I see at the gym tho.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Not a hint and iv run all sorts!

iv been up to 1g of test and i still dont get it but i just looked very bloated, tren doesnt give it me ether...

i only use low doses of test at the moment.

i guess im lucky.... but i know loads of people who dont suffer from it


----------



## snorkles (May 10, 2011)

I dont suffer from gyno at all but back pumps hell yes


----------



## deemann (Jun 25, 2010)

i was fine until i started useing HCG grrr


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

People talk about backpump/ shin pumps and ive never known wtf they are talking about. What are they?


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

deemann said:


> i was fine until i started useing HCG grrr


hcg causes gyno?

why have i never heard this. This is my first cycle with hcg and im getting a serious flare up of gyno. It came at the end of the d bol kick start but adex and nolva halted it then flared back up again today.


----------



## Horton1988 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nope not any


----------



## Trencher (Jul 13, 2009)

Yeah, got a mild case from messing around with Anabol (was running Nolva alongside) years ago. Have to be very careful what I run nowadays as it can be easily aggravated.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Had it since I was about 12, got worse when I started training... that's why I decided to take steds, **** it, if I already had the worst side affect before I started using then what did I have to lose?


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

i do..apparantly it might be puberty caused... never saw anything of it cus i always was a skinny bastard! When i passed the 90kg mark being a student, i paniced..still am! lol


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Had it since I was about 12, got worse when I started training... that's why I decided to take steds, **** it, if I already had the worst side affect before I started using then what did I have to lose?


your right! fcuk it! il £2000 grand gets the op in poland..... so il start saving and now and worry bout it at a later date!


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

i think i've got fatty tissue around the nipple but not gyno..


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

mine isnt noticeable, fingers crossed. Im at 15% bf or so at the minute cause im bulking. When I go on a cut after xmas il know for sure. I dont want to stop aas anytime soon so I think the op may be a good call.


----------



## Mr ziggle (Aug 9, 2011)

Only a small lump and only at heaviest part of cycle (upping ai makes it dissapear)


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

haha if you have gyno you will know about it iv felt a few lumps on some people over time lol and its very prominent.

just use adex on cycle i use it now even though i dont get gyno it make you look and feel so much better.


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

i feel the lump behind the nipple but thats the gland, but then a feel a series or small lumps around the nipple and a bit further away which im guessing are fatty nodules that i need to burn so i think a tren cycle would be best next?


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

DWalkington said:


> i feel the lump behind the nipple but thats the gland, but then a feel a series or small lumps around the nipple and a bit further away which im guessing are fatty nodules that i need to burn so i think a tren cycle would be best next?


you know if its gyno. Mine has grow from a bb to pea to a marble and back to a pea again. Its quite sensitive and tender to touch. Tbh I touch it as little as possible. For one it depresses me when I feel it and makes me want to quit my cycle and I also read poking it can aggravate it more


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

ill probably know in my first cycle in a few weeks, ill be using an AI though.

Some people are just lucky with it i guess, a guy i know from the time i went to the army run his first cycle on summer which consisted of test at 750 a week and he got up to a Gram plus Tren , dont really know the dose of the tren and he was not running Protection of any type, im not really sure he did a Pct Either because i was asking him if hes going to take nolva/ clomid and he had no idea what i was talking about..

not a smart thing to do at the age of 21 with a bench of 160 pounds prior to the cycle


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

never had it till this course, bloody horrible, that reminds me better take my arimidex


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

i don't get sensitivity or itchiness so i hope mine aint gyno but still having fat there annoys me


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

DWalkington said:


> i don't get sensitivity or itchiness so i hope mine aint gyno but still having fat there annoys me


Is that you in your avi mate? You look good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

I've only run 1 test cycle and 1 dbol cycle ( ran var but it doesn't aromitize), I started adex at 1mg e3d but by the end of both cycles I was using 1mg ed because my left pec felt numb but also tender if that makes any sense. Also slightly puffy nipple. I ran test at 600mg a week and the dbol at 60mg per day, neither are large doses so I'm thinking I'm very gyno prone. I'm gonna have to be very careful in the future


----------



## MrWibble (Jan 28, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Is that you in your avi mate? You look good.


Yeah that's me  thanks bud


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I only seem to get it with deca, caber usually sorts that out though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Had it since I was about 12, got worse when I started training... that's why I decided to take steds, **** it, if I already had the worst side affect before I started using then what did I have to lose?


Exactly the same as me mate, this is my thinking... Tbh its never felt any different when running any aas ive used, dbol tren mast deca eq test etc. im hoping when my bf is at a more respectable level it will be less noticable, if not i will have to finance the op :/


----------



## donzooo (Aug 27, 2011)

had it since puberty (12 onwards) got sensitive during first ever test cycle, took an AI and it cleared right up. ran nolvadex during PCT and actually reduced it a little if possible.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I count myself very lucky i can run 750mg test with 50dbol and not get any sign of gyno.

I am on 1g test and was on 400mg tren with dbol and was taking adex half a tab every 3 days but i feel even without it i would not get any signs, especially as i forgot to take it for a week and i got nothing 

Happy days.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Had it since teens

Didn't know what it was called till later though lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

xpower said:


> Had it since teens
> 
> Didn't know what it was called till later though lol


It's not noticeable in your avi mate, you use anything to clear it up?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yes it's a bloody terrible thing.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I had a some gyno from puberty but was made slightly worse from my test and dbol cycle. I had tonnes of nolva and adex but stopped taking anything as I thought I'd see if I would be ok. Fail.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Tasty said:


> It's not noticeable in your avi mate, you use anything to clear it up?


 Have used letro when it's flared up again.

Currently pretty dormant thankfully


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I got mine when i was 13-14, complained to GP that i had itchy nips and small lumps under there and he said it was muscles developing... what a fukcing tit! If only i knew about SERM's then!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

> hcg causes gyno?


errr yes massive for that in some


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Had it during puberty, had nothing on it during any cycles


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I do . but running Arimidex seems to keep it under wraps for me!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

no im sweet.

although when i was on tren i got a small lump under my left nipple but letro cleared it up...


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

has anyone got rid of pubertol mild gyno? i have it too


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I only ever seem to get deca/tren related gyno. Never had it off test.


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

only when i run tren


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Got mine on the rebound about six months after my last course been docs nothing they can do and all that bollox.

swear It was H drol nothing but AAS for me now running an AI as standard.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

deemann said:


> i was fine until i started useing HCG grrr


no, you where never fine because you didnt research enough- HCG when used in high doses gives a MASSIVE rise in test levels FAST.. and gives near immediate gyno as a start... will happen to most when they do 5000iu+ in one go of HCG, or multple shots of HCG in a week.



wee-chris said:


> hcg causes gyno?
> 
> why have i never heard this. This is my first cycle with hcg and im getting a serious flare up of gyno. It came at the end of the d bol kick start but adex and nolva halted it then flared back up again today.


this one of the most common ways to get gyno..

LOOK PEOPLE:

1. The MAJORITY of people will get some symptoms of gyno if running 500mg+ of test.

2. HCG and even CLOMID can cause it through spiking your test production FAST

3. Only a fool runs a cycle of aromatising steroids or PCT without an AI (anastrozole, letrozole,examestane) or SERM (tamoxifen)

4. Know your half LIVES!!!!! NO one here would run test prop with 1x weekly shots- because EVERYONE would say- short ester needs to be shot every 2-3 days... well the same for AIs:

a. Anastrozole (arimidex): 46.8 hours- so must be daily or EOD

b. Examestane (aromasin): 27 hours - must be run daily

c Letrozole (femara): 48 hours- EOD is fine.

Tamoxifen (nolvadex)- DAILY

THESE DAYS THERE IS NO EXCUSE- if you have gyno YOUR STUPID... as all it takes is an AI or SERM with your cycle- only an idiot says "i've got an AI at hand, in case".... in case?? thats like saying I've got a condom... but I'll put it on after I get a random girl pregnant or caught the clap..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

paddyrr3 said:


> I only ever seem to get deca/tren related gyno. Never had it off test.


well deca aromatises at 20% the rate of test.. so how much deca do you run?? 2g+???

Tren DOESN"T aromatise- unless you think its tren, but really its test in dark oil...

Of course I'm surprised you can specify this, as who runs deca or tren without test? in which case how can you blame deca or tren when its obviously the test aromatising...



im sparticus said:


> only when i run tren


Kind of impossible...


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I managed to get gyno symptoms off a 6 week TBol only cycle.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Afghan said:


> I managed to get gyno symptoms off a 6 week TBol only cycle.


the wonders of UGLs my friend, they sold you low dose dbol or 1-methyl test. Impossible to get gyno from real tbol


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> the wonders of UGLs my friend, they sold you low dose dbol or 1-methyl test. Impossible to get gyno from real tbol


Thats what i thought, although it may have been paranoia + having fatty tissue around the pecs at the time. Ive got some pro chem tbol now going to give it a go for 8 weeks so i dont lose anything whilst on clen/t3.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ive got watery nipples if that counts?


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I wouldnt mind if I had titties both sides but I dont, I got it just on the left.....................I look down and think....wtf is the point in that???


----------



## Dazzaa (Jan 13, 2012)

OMFG I honestly thought it was the minority that suffered from it!!!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I never did until I started using the Blue Heart Danabol.

They were great but I had to knock them on the head.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Got it from puberty unfortunately... Well no lump. Just tit like pec lol


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm no just saying this but I with I Had a bit of titty at the bottom..I'm all upper chest  my bottom part is literally flat no matter how much decline/flys I do I've just learnt to expect it.Literally my top ab sticks out more than the bottom of my chest lol if I was 20 stone I don't think it would be possible to have man boobs

So I think I need to get gear to get me a littler gyno..Feel like those girls with small tittys that really need/want a boob job


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Never, in any shape or form. After all this time I'd be surprised to get it now.


----------



## AJP89 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mines annoying... Since ive been going gym its got worse because the top of my chest is toned so the tits stand out more, I thought I just had them because I was a fatty.


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

I get paranoid and stare at my nipples for ages sometimes, convincing myself that I've got mild gyno but it isn't the case, at least for now. Hopefully the arimidex keeps it at bay!


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

iv run various long ester cycles and never suffered from it until running test prop and masteron prop together it bloody shot up out of nowhere and was really sore i just got it under control during my last pct. i will not be running short esters for

a while and im just starting a new long ester cycle which iv posted up (with arimidex on hand) and see what happens


----------



## ashmass88 (Apr 19, 2012)

iv run various long ester cycles and never suffered from it until running test prop and masteron prop together it bloody shot up out of nowhere and was really sore i just got it under control during my last pct. i will not be running short esters for

a while and im just starting a new long ester cycle which iv posted up (with arimidex on hand) and see what happens


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

never had it, had a few more than usual nipple erections when running dbol and test e but nothing like the pics I've seen.

Feels good to be lucky :wink:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

had the bastard thing since puberty, training made it worse but i cant say gear has had much of an efffect


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Whilst on cycle I have constant erect nipples and they are sometimes sensitive but have never had any form of lump or growth under the nipples.Is this gyno?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

wee-chris said:


> Just as the title says. Out of curiosity, wanted to know if I'm in the minority or the majority from suffering from gyno.


No, only itchy tender nips but not full blown gyno.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Davidmc1961 said:


> No, only itchy tender nips but not full blown gyno.


Cheers mate thats good to know.sometimes abit embarrassing walking around with my nipples poking peoples eyes out though haha


----------



## v-uk (May 7, 2012)

I got gyno from dbol around 12 years ago had the op which was small incision around nipples and lipo sucked out. Had to wear a compression vest after that and have kept this a secret from everyone in my family since. Including my wife!

Right now I suffer from puffy nipples and they return to normal when cold or pinched.

Starting a cycle soon this time properly with the right precautions.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

nope, i'm on tbol which isn't exactly notorious for gyno but i don't intend to get it on future cycle, prevent rather than cure.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I got it from just 20mg of dbol lol, epi took it away and then superdrol bought it back  its only minor though, just a slight puffiness, no lumps or pain so I don't worry about it.

That an the occasional shin pump are the only sides I experience


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Not gonna really know until my BF is right down, but I get paranoid too. When I look in the mirror straight on I look ok, but when i turn to the side, they look a bit pointy 

I do think us lot over analyse ourselves sometimes.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Not gonna really know until my BF is right down, but I get paranoid too. When I look in the mirror straight on I look ok, but when i turn to the side, they look a bit pointy
> 
> I do think us lot over analyse ourselves sometimes.


Off course we over analyse ourselves, we are so high maintenance its unreal..why do you think 95% of us went on gear anyway?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Too true mate.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

matokane said:


> Not a hint and iv run all sorts!
> 
> iv been up to 1g of test and i still dont get it but i just looked very bloated, tren doesnt give it me ether...
> 
> ...


because your cool......like a boss:cool2:


----------



## Nostaw (Apr 8, 2012)

i have puffy nips (cant feel any solid mass)

36 days into letro, not seen any significant improvement, proper headache


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

So is it a case of once you've had it, it will always be there until you have an op? Or does it go away after your cycle?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Had it since I was 13, doctors are complete wakners.

Currently 15 days into letro and they have shrunk to just over pea size.

Always seem to rear there ugly head though no matter if I taper or what.

Tempted to try the 6month Nolva course which is starting to come to fruition on one or two boards.


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Had it at a young age, disappeared then came back when I started using. Now ive narrowed it down to mainly dbol usage, and sany ort of test gives me puffy nips. Got rid of it during my contest prep, but for some reason, even using an AI & letro the last 5 days upto show, it raised its puffy ass on show day and ruined some of my comp pics :scared:

More letro next year....and caber just in case...fully stocked!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

never so far:beer:


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i get puffy nipples when im hot??

dont know if this is gyno ir just puffy nips, when im cold my chest is tight, no lumps nothing, been this way since childhood, cant even remember how young

seems to be better the leaner i am

is this a form of gyno from pubity or am i just belssed with puffy nips???

when im on cycle they itch and seem puffier if im holding water, but this seems easily controlable with an AI

Fletch


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I've never suffered from gyno, fingers crossed.

I've read in the past people saying "HCG aromatises" - of course it doesn't! Its a peptide, it doesn't have a steroid skeleton or look remotely like a hormone. So why can someone on a gram of test suddenly get gyno using HCG? Your balls can't make that much testosterone?

No, but they can make a lot of estrogen. You have more aromatase enzyme in your knackers than anywhere else in your body, so a testosterone molecule that is made in your nuts (signalled by HCG) is much more likely to bump into the aromatase enzyme than a testosterone molecule that you injected into your delt or glute, entered you general bloodstream or fat stores, or got "bound" to SHBG.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I never touch anything really risky like dbol, tend to stick to 350mg of test prop a week max, and use aromasin if I start to get bloaty. There are two 100ml bottles of liquid tamoxifen citrate in the drawer, just in case.

The older and bigger I get, the more cutting steroids I use, so hopefully I'll never get gyno. Right now, I'm on 350mg of test prop, 175mg of mast prop a week, and 100mg anavar a day. Oh, and HCG 1000iu a week, and 10mg of aromasin a day. By the time I start PCT, I will just be using lose dose masteron, low dose winstrol, aromasin and clomid. Its kind of an experiment, to see if I can avoid the terrible shut down from the nandrolone I finished a week ago.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Pretty lucky with this never had it jumped the gun with aas at 18 stone probly 40% body fat or somming didn't no what a ai was and have done 3 cycles since without ai and still no sighns off gyno


----------



## CL0NE7 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dux said:


> I never did until I started using the Blue Heart Danabol.
> 
> They were great but I had to knock them on the head.


Alright bud, were you running an AI with this? Just curious.

C7


----------



## paul1968uk (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi

Got it many years ago from a sus/deca/d-bol cycle and dont seem to ever have got rid off it as theres always been a lump on each nipple, gone back on a cycle after 10yrs and it seems to be there again so id say im prone to getting it whatever i use.

rgds

paul


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Have developed gyno under my left nipple

Hoping when I cut it'll go


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

As said earlier in this thread I'm sure.

I have & had well before I used AAS.

Mine came in my very early teens,didn't know what it was called till many years later mind


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

mine came from a big doses of hcg,lumps under my nipple....never got any bigger with any type of gear at any amounts,only hcg for some reason,anyone know why this might be?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I get gyno. It seems to only be progesterone related. I'm on 1.5gtest and 1.5g bold with no ai, no itch or puffyness. If i use deca or tren and start lactating like a bitch with pups! Not nice.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

yep, burning and sore nipples.

don't take long to eliminate with nolva


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

SneakyCarrot said:


> People talk about backpump/ shin pumps and ive never known wtf they are talking about. What are they?


Extreme pain in the shin/back area! Got them off PH's and just couldn't workout. had to go home but bought taurine and smashed large quantites of it and was fine for next time!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Yes and not even used any gear lol. Hoping it will go when I shred


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

My pre pubertal gyno has plagued me every cycle I've ever had, currently stopped a cycle and dropped to cruise test to reverse yet again.

I have horrible amounts of estrogen feel normal on two tabs of letro ED


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

I feel like getting my gyno out lol.

It's awful to be honest  think its 4 trips to the docs since I was 13 and been fobbed off everytime.

Remember when my first ph, Mass Plex (not suppose to aromatize) made it worse.

I probably have it back to how it was after a few letro blasts but its still bloody awful.

Going to do the Nolva 20mg ed for 6months protocol that's flying about at the min, after this cycle.

Adex 1mg doesn't even touch the sides and I'm currently on 1.25mg letro eod and its barely holding out.

Got some redundancy coming soon may put some aside and research and seriously contemplate going to Poland.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I am pretty much mr gyno :/ flares every cycle . Had it since puberty


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Lucky I've used all sorts of compounds at small and large doses and never had an issue. Just very lucky i guess.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm on 2nd week my first cycle of 500mg Test E and I'm using 12.5mg Aromasin EOD, so far so good. But god dammit there's a high likelihood that I'm gonna get gyno according to the poll (my bodyfat is not perfect either, ~14%). This freaked me out, I feel like I'm getting gyno while reading this thread now. Should I up my Aromasin to 12.5 ED without waiting for symptoms? Any downsides of increasing AI just as a preventive measure?


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

only thing that did it for me was deca/npp... so i stay clear of both.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I got it quickly from 875 Zafa/week. Not even 1mg Teva Adex stopped it. Did 2.5g Letro for 12 days and then dropped to 0.625/day. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Mogy (Oct 21, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I am pretty much mr gyno :/ flares every cycle . Had it since puberty


When you finish the cycle and start pct, how long for it to go down mate?

Finished cycle two days ago (partly due to gyno fcuking me off) and been whacking in serms and AI's and still have sore nipples..


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Very prone. So this cycle running at smaller doses and missing out orals. Running ai and have got a tiny bit of tenderness but nothing compared to previous cycles. Also noticing a lot more gains this cycle. So perhaps less does = more.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

An AI prevents gyno though doesn't it? Assuming you've had gyno through AAS that is not naturally

So, those of you who have got/had gyno through AAS, you've not run an AI or?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

never used to, came to the end of a simple oral cycle, no issues, 2 month after pct a mate twists my nipples and boom, lumps in a week


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Only ran 3 cycles, first two which where test + dbol running adex at 1mg eod nothing major just slightly puffy nips. This ..... my 3rd cycle, test only ....... even with adex at 0.5mg e3d I had a lump form under my right nipple, smashed letro and nolva for 2 weeks and all seems okay lump is now a lot smaller and not sore. Switched back to 1mg adex e3d day now to see how i get on


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Saw the other night some doctor thing on gyno, 1 in 10 guys have some sort of gyno thought it would have been more like 1 in a 1000.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Might sound like a daft question. But what is actual true gyno?


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

I do, hence my name...

Srs though, I have a small lump under my right one an pufiness on both (prolactin inuced) I can live with the lump, the pufiness drives me nuts.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Josh Heslop said:


> never used to, came to the end of a simple oral cycle, no issues, 2 month after pct a mate twists my nipples and boom, lumps in a week


My bird did this to me, I suffer anyway but that made it 10000x worse! Hope you goosed the ****er.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

always run masteron alongside test at equal dose. not one high estrogen side effect was seen.

tfw running 0 AI's or serms because masteron works better and contributes to gains.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah man I love a saggy tit. Goes as soon as I stop tho literally within a week


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have lump under left nipple since I tried ghrp-2 and cjc-dac. Never had from test.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

you will not be gyno sensitive if you run 150mg zinc picolinate/citrate alongside 500mcg molybdenum/day.

this will rid your body of excess copper which makes you hold onto estrogen for much longer.

this is why some are more gyno prone than others.

hth


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> you will not be gyno sensitive if you run 150mg zinc picolinate/citrate alongside 500mcg molybdenum/day.
> 
> this will rid your body of excess copper which makes you hold onto estrogen for much longer.
> 
> ...


Are you able to specify the level of efficacy that these supplements have?

Thanks


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I had a lump under my right nip from using HCG blasts without nolva at one point.

I noticed it pretty quickly and completely killed it with 40mg nolva ED.

So I voted No to the original poll.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> you will not be gyno sensitive if you run 150mg zinc picolinate/citrate alongside 500mcg molybdenum/day.
> 
> this will rid your body of excess copper which makes you hold onto estrogen for much longer.
> 
> ...


Again you need to post some links to prove this. We don't rely on bro science on this forum.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Again you need to post some links to prove this. We don't rely on bro science on this forum.


http://www.healingedge.net/store/article_copper_toxicity.html

Copper Sources

Today, many children are born with excessive tissue copper. It is passed from high-copper mothers to their children through the placenta.

Stress from any cause contributes to copper imbalance. Stress depletes the adrenal glands and lowers the zinc level in the body. Whenever zinc becomes deficient, copper tends to accumulate. Our soil is low in zinc. Refined sugar, white rice and white flour have been stripped of their zinc. The trend toward vegetarianism reduces zinc in the diet, since red meat is the best dietary source of zinc.

Copper is found in many foods, particularly vegetarian proteins such as nuts, beans, seeds and grains. Meats contain copper, but it is balanced by zinc which competes for its absorption. Chocolate is high in copper. A desire for copper may help explain chocolate cravings.

Another source of copper is drinking water that remained in copper water pipes, or copper added to your water supply. During a recent dry summer, several Oregon cities added copper sulfate to their reservoirs to reduce algae growth. Accident and disease rates increased.

Other sources of copper are copper cookware, dental materials, vitamin pills, fungicides and pesticides residues on food, copper intra-uterine devices and birth control pills. Mrs. Robinson and her 6-month-old, breast-fed baby both began to experience hair loss. The cause was a daily prenatal vitamin containing 4 milligrams of copper, far too much for this high-copper mother.

Deficiencies of manganese, iron, B-vitamins and vitamin C can cause copper to accumulate. Adrenal hormones cause the liver to produce ceruloplasmin, the main copper binding protein in the body. Therefore, sluggish liver or weak adrenal glands may cause copper to build up in the tissues.

http://www.thewellnesswarrior.com.au/2013/06/oestrogen-dominance-why-you-can-blame-unbalanced-hormones-for-weight-gain/



> + There is a direct link between excess copper and high levels of oestrogen.


http://www.tvernonlac.com/copper-toxicity.html



> Zinc Is Essential For Protein Synthesis
> 
> Zinc is essential for the body to synthesize protein so a deficiency often is revealed in the condition of the protein structures of the body such as the skin and nails. Stretch marks are always a sign of low zinc as the skin depends on zinc for its normal integrity. A deficiency allows the skin to tear just below the surface and produces scars.


thats just a couple of links. took me 5 minutes. if you spend a bit longer yourself, you may learn something and thus live a healthier life, make better gains in the gym, use hormones without side effects and generally be a much better version of yourself.

knowledge is power.

hope this helps.

also lol at broscience.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Are you able to specify the level of efficacy that these supplements have?
> 
> Thanks


these minerals and vitamins are essential to a functioning, healthy body. You might think you get enough of them from your diet but rest assured, you do not.

If you eat wheat products you get next to nothing out of your food.

Modern fruit and veg is severely lacking in nutrient quality thanks to modern agriculture.

Please do yourself a favour and do a little reading. you can avoid many problems just by balancing your internal state.

look into iodine, balancing your bodies PH and other essential minerals.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> these minerals and vitamins are essential to a functioning, healthy body. You might think you get enough of them from your diet but rest assured, you do not.
> 
> If you eat wheat products you get next to nothing out of your food.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply, however rather than the speculative explanation with reference to, what appears to be, unreferenced blogs, I was hoping to hear some quantitative clinical information.

e.g. In placebo controlled study X, 500mcg molybdenum caused a drop of Y% of normal bodily copper therefore had the affect of reducing estrogen by a factor of Z.

If you don't have that information to hand, no problem - I just don't supplement on a whim.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Thunder99

Well, thank you for these links...this is what you should do...this is what people do on here.

So, the next thing you need to work on is your attitude...ok?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

latblaster said:


> @Thunder99
> 
> Well, thank you for these links...this is what you should do...this is what people do on here.
> 
> So, the next thing you need to work on is your attitude...ok?


The first link appears to have some credibility and includes the references for its sources. The others however appear to be unreferenced wellness blogs. You can pretty much google ANYTHING you want and find a site that supports it. If I type "dry skin vitamin K" or whatever, I'll get a tonne of sites indicating that it 'might' work without any credible information other than spam ghost-written articles designed to get the pages ranked for traffic.

PS My attitude probably isn't looking too great either, but I have yet to see information that these will provide *significant* effect on prevention of gyno. Without credible science studying the usage of the specific supplement for a certain disease, I would suggest caution into investing in either of these supplements.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

SK50 said:


> The first link appears to have some credibility and includes the references for its sources. The others however appear to be unreferenced wellness blogs. You can pretty much google ANYTHING you want and find a site that supports it. If I type "dry skin vitamin K" or whatever, I'll get a tonne of sites indicating that it 'might' work without any credible information other than spam ghost-written articles designed to get the pages ranked for traffic.
> 
> PS My attitude probably isn't looking too great either, but I have yet to see information that these will provide *significant* effect on prevention of gyno. Without credible science studying the usage of the specific supplement for a certain disease, I would suggest caution into investing in either of these supplements.


they are not ****ing supplements you neckbeard.

they are vital minerals and vitamins that if you didnt have inside you you would be fucfking dead.

Now imagine, you are low in some like you are 100% if you eat ANY wheat products. and imagine what being deficient in something as important as the very ****ing things your body is made out of will do to your health in the long term

**** me this forum is full of ****ing retards. im out.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> they are not ****ing supplements you neckbeard.
> 
> they are vital minerals and vitamins that if you didnt have inside you you would be fucfking dead.
> 
> ...


Lol, wow... chill out dude. And if you can't have a conversation without resorting to generic profanity and insults, you're better off 'out' !


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> *If you eat wheat products you get next to nothing out of your food*.
> 
> Modern fruit and veg is severely lacking in nutrient quality thanks to modern agriculture.
> 
> .


You're beginning to sound like a loon. This statement of yours is wrong. I eat wheat products & am very healthy (pls don't say I must be the exception)

Unless you put up credible links with some ie alot of Science behind it that support your claims, no-one will believe you.

You have not somehow discovered the holy grail & there are people on here who are no doubt considerably more intelligent & qualified than you.

Contribute to the forum in a helpful way & in doing so people will help you, & afford you some respect.


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

if you run zinc that such high doses especially without copper you risk a mineral imbalance. zinc would never be able replace an AI, no matter what dose.

and gtfo with you attitude, you're not on bb.com


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

Thunder99 said:


> always run masteron alongside test at equal dose. not one high estrogen side effect was seen.
> 
> tfw running 0 AI's or serms because masteron works better and contributes to gains.


it's funny that you choose masteron over AIs since on a certain other board you seek help for you massive hair loss. might want to rethink that one mate.

using the same nick everywhere = bad idea as well

:thumb:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

any time you ask this guy for credible references to support his claims all you get is










the links on the previous page - the first is a shop , the second is a new age hippy +shop and the third is the same .

i think my idea of credible references and his differ slightly .


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

SK50 said:


> Lol, wow... chill out dude. And if you can't have a conversation without resorting to generic profanity and insults, you're better off 'out' !


.....Lunatic clown pants....Ignore!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

OK guys, lets keep this on topic. Appropriate action is in efffect for anyone who can't argue their corner without resorting to personal comments...


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

polishmate said:


> it's funny that you choose masteron over AIs since on a certain other board you seek help for you massive hair loss. might want to rethink that one mate.
> 
> using the same nick everywhere = bad idea as well
> 
> :thumb:


hair started thinning 5 years ago before i even knew what steroids were. Havent noticed any more shedding since running anabolics.

thanks for the concern. fgt.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

latblaster said:


> You're beginning to sound like a loon. This statement of yours is wrong. I eat wheat products & am very healthy (pls don't say I must be the exception)
> 
> Unless you put up credible links with some ie alot of Science behind it that support your claims, no-one will believe you.
> 
> ...


I dont care about your respect, Im passing on helpful information which could help some of you live better lives. You choose instead to disrepute it and label it broscience immediately.

Its funny how some of you are willing to put anabolic steroids into your bodies on the recommendations of others without them posting medical links but when someone suggests using vitamins and minerals you go crazy. get your priorities right.

read this:

Inb4 not scientific enough link. lol jokers honestly.



> Phytic acid has a strong binding affinity to important minerals, such as calcium, iron, and zinc, although the binding of calcium with phytic acid is pH-dependent.[19] The binding of phytic acid with iron is more complex, although there certainly is a strong binding affinity, molecules like phenols and tannins also influence the binding.[20] When iron and zinc bind to phytic acid they form insoluble precipitate and are far less absorbable in the intestines


SOURCE:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phytic_acid


----------



## RHolli (Mar 19, 2014)

So glad to hear I'm not the only one suffering with gynecomastia. I hate it and want to start bulking up as I hope the excess fat around the chest area turns to muscle and quick! Hoping to sort it without needing surgery


----------



## Santoro (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I haven't read the previous 12 pages of this thread, looks line it went a bit whacky for a while?!

Gyno, I get it within first week every time I run test. I find the best solution for me is aromasin 10mg every 2/3 days keeps it in check. Also controls water retention and bloat. And is the easiest on lipids. I don't use tamoxifen anymore now I have aromasin. To get rid of pre-existing stubborn gyno I used letrozole for a week till it was completely gone, then switch to aromasin for a week or 2 till the letrozole has cleared. That way there is no rebound from the letrozole. Job done.


----------



## Santoro (Jan 26, 2013)

RHolli said:


> So glad to hear I'm not the only one suffering with gynecomastia. I hate it and want to start bulking up as I hope the excess fat around the chest area turns to muscle and quick! Hoping to sort it without needing surgery


Letrozole is what you need. Will destroy pre existing gyno. Just make sure to taper off or switch to aromasin for a week or 2 after to avoid rebound.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Ive always had gyno though before I even started steroids. Doesnt phase me though I am who I am!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

If you suffer from Gyno during and after steroid cycles regularly the only option is surgery to have the glands removed, you will end up spending just as much on meds to counter it.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

banzi said:


> If you suffer from Gyno during and after steroid cycles regularly the only option is surgery to have the glands removed, you will end up spending just as much on meds to counter it.


I'd rather meds than a knife in me! Personally..


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm gonna get the bitches cut out !!

Had them since 12 ......

I'm really sensitive about it !

I could cope with being a fat fooker but tits ??

That's to much for me !!

It effects my posture , choice if clothes , all sorts !!

Proper crap !


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Never had it yet after I've veeted my chest and hair starts growing back and its ichy I am like is that an ichy nipple... lol, none so far though so guess am one of those lucky ba$tards  :thumb:


----------



## Telb0i (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm week 6/12 of my first cycle comprising of 500 mg pw sus, 30 mg pd dbol, 1000 iu hcg pw (when I started noticing testicular atrophy) and 25 mg aromasin EOD (when I started noticing bloat) - went through a very brief phase of ed and difficulty in shooting my bolt but thankfully haven't noticed any dodgy lumps yet


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

genuinely have no idea, i guess as i slim down it will become apparent if my bitch tits are gyno or just from me being a fat cnut :lol:


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

can someone answer this for me please..

is it gyno if there is no lump there?? my nips are puffy nearly 90% of the time,getting out of a cold shower they look normal..10 mins later they are back to being soft and ****ty looking


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

i.am.ahab. said:


> can someone answer this for me please..
> 
> is it gyno if there is no lump there?? my nips are puffy nearly 90% of the time,getting out of a cold shower they look normal..10 mins later they are back to being soft and ****ty looking


Sounds like fat nipples mate, guessing you're carrying a bit of fat on your belly and chest?


----------



## i.am.ahab. (Sep 4, 2014)

I said:


> Sounds like fat nipples mate' date=' guessing you're carrying a bit of fat on your belly and chest?[/quote']
> 
> em no not really mate,i never really walk around at more than 15% bf,i have a tall lean-ish frame.granted they don't look as bad when i'm down at 10% but still,they are always there.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

never


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

I've had since puberty, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

i.am.ahab. said:


> em no not really mate,i never really walk around at more than 15% bf,i have a tall lean-ish frame.granted they don't look as bad when i'm down at 10% but still,they are always there.
> 
> i was overweight as a teen and have had them since then :/
> 
> edit:i always have visible abs,even at 15 %


People throughout the thread have mentioned exactly the same bro. When warm, hot etc they are puffy, when cold or pinched 'normal'. From research you can have an operation to remove 'fat' beneath the nipple but 1. it is expensive 2. it ain't guaranteed mate.


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Iam getting a bit of nipple tingling on tbol, to be honest I kind of like the way it feels.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

benji666 said:


> Iam getting a bit of nipple tingling on tbol, to be honest I kind of like the way it feels.


Estro pervert


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Got small lump under each nip so trying 25mg of Aromasin and 20mg tamoxifen ED to get rid


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

I used to have puffy nipples, and only were fine when cold or out the shower. I had gyno. Best thing I done was have it removed.

Surgeon discussed and said there is a lot of people who talk about fatty puffy nipples and don't have a lump, like mine. He said it was just relaxed and not hard gyno. Can't recall it fully, and I was told and shown how much of the gland was removed. And this was from a top UK surgeon. In hindsight wish I had had it done many years earlier and didnt listen to people saying it was just fat. But easy to say that now.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Guarantee 70% of the people claiming they have it ITT just have puffy ish nipples or tits from bodyfat , not gyno. It really isn't that common, pls go


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Guarantee 70% of the people claiming they have it ITT just have puffy ish nipples or tits from bodyfat , not gyno. It really isn't that common, pls go


And the lumps?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

BrahmaBull said:


> And the lumps?


Some people will obviously have it, most won't. I've been on other bodybuilding forums and the amount of threads I've seen where people ask if they have gyno and post a picture clearly displaying no signs of gyno, people are too paranoid for their own good.

I have gyno from puberty btw, ive been to doctors who have scanned mine and it's alot more prominent on the left than right 

. If you have the lumps then yeah, but don't be squeezing fat and trying to pass it off as a lump.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Just realised most people have gyno from steroids itt lol

Nevermind, my bad. I was thinking just natural gyno through puberty. Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## Springer1 (Jun 14, 2015)

As you can see by my post I am pretty new to this and can confirm that I have early signs of Gyno so will do some research and start some counter measures. I probably had minor Gyno throughout my life


----------

